# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  درس ظهور النص في جزء محدد من الصورة (تصميمي)

## الغسينابي

* درس ظهور النص في جزء محدد من الصورة
وعلي طول نخش في الدرس
اولا نختار الصورة لنعمل عليها

ثانيا :-
نختار اداة التحديد المربعة هذه

بعديها نحدد الجزء الذي نريد ان يظهر النص به
بعد التحديد نضغط علي ctrl+x للقص ثم الضغط علي ctrl+v للصق في نفس المكان الذي قصينة منو الصورة
ثالثا :-
نجعل لير الجزء المنسوخ تحت لير الصورة الاصلية هكذا


ليصبح شكل الليرات هكذا

رابعا:-
ننتقل للايمج ريدي من هذه الاداء

نجعل النص مخفي بالاسفل 
وبالضغط علي السهم لاعلي باسمترار وتكرار اللير بعد كل اربعة او ثلاثة ضغطات
من هذه الاداة المحددة بالاحمر

وبعد الانتهاء نحفظ العمل بصيغة gif
وهذه الصورة النهائية للدرس واتمني اني اكون وفقت
في الدرس

*

----------


## jafaros

*ما فاهم .. ممكن تعيدو تاني يا أستاذ
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ما فاهم .. ممكن تعيدو تاني يا أستاذ



اي نقطة وقفت ليك وان شاء الله تتحل
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*وينو النص .....
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*
دة النص ياحبيب شوفو طالع من وين ومنتهي وين
*

----------

